
TimesInstant - donohoe
http://beta620.nytimes.com/projects/timesinstant/
======
zohaibr
This is really awesome. For those looking into implement something similar
should check out IndexTank.

Disclaimer: I work for IndexTank

~~~
donohoe
Yeah, Matt did a great job. Definitely a developer to watch.

------
ck2
Someone has a really good sense of humor with that mashup logo.

------
joshu
sadly, there's more to instant search just fast loading.

